# 9 week old just will not stop nipping and biting my daughter



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is what puppies do, and because children tend to squeak and flap and run like other puppies, nipping at children can be an exciting game. I would teach your daughter to be a tree when the pup nips and jumps, until an adult can distract the puppy, or if necessary remove her. The less reaction the puppy gets, the sooner the game will stop. A few long tug toys might help - your daughter could encourage the puppy to bite at the toy instead of at her, and all the usual bite inhibition training (yelp and stop the game, at first just for painful bites and then for ant nips) might also help.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My toys do this with my older (4 & 5) grandsons because the boys WILL NOT stop squealing and running around when they see the dogs. I have told them many time to freeze, act like a tree, but boys will be boys. I know that if one gets a really bad bite I will be in trouble so I keep the dogs under very close supervision when the boys are about. The dogs are fine with the 18 month old because he is not so active. 
Just try and get your daughter to calm down (it is really hard) and the dog will think she is boring.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Useful article on Dogstardaily.com today: Puppy Class And Biting, Mouthing Puppies | Dog Star Daily


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If you can spend sometime supervising your daughter while she teachies the pup to learn impulse control, it might help, and it's fun for all! This video shows you how. Puppies are nipping, jumping critters. Learning self-control takes time, but you can encourage it. *fjm* gave you really sound advice too!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea, that's really par for the course for such a youngster. Keep being consistent with the advice above and that puppy'll figure it out! Your daughter and your puppy both have to learn how to behave around each other, and soon enough she'll be able to handle some of the potty breaks. Until then, an adult might need to take the pup out. Your daughter can certainly come along so the puppy can practice walking calmly outside with her, and soon enough you can hand over the leash! : )


----------

